# Lukes reaction



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Did anybody else think that Lukes reaction to winning was not that exiting I would have been going crazy probally like Ike. Even though he has already won $500,000 from FLW you would think he would be a little more pumped.

MARK


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

I didn't know he had even won untill the streams came down. He seemed a little cocky, maybe he was going to cry, who knows, but I just had to laugh a little at how stupid he looked up there. when Van dam handed him the trophy, KVD looked more excited than him!!!


----------



## Vmax (Jan 1, 2006)

he probably has to share money with Bobby Lane and J.T. kenny!I'm guessing thats who put him on the fish.Maybe thats why he's not so excited.everyone bashes IKE but isn't it more entertaining to watch someone be a little excited about what they acomplished?


----------



## crankus_maximus (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I would like to see some excitement! At least some fist-pumping or something! Maybe he owes it all to the IRS!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I thought he acted embarassed. It kinda made me mad. It was like he didn't even want to be up there. I thought his comment to Morris seemed sorta weird too. Not very sportsmanlike.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing...hell, even his parent's didn't seem too overjoyed at the win. Who knows, maybe he waited until the strip club to let loose.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I definately thought the whole finale was odd. From the moment they announced the winner there was just NO reaction it seemed on Luke's face. I think there was too much quiet time in between stating he was the winner and the fireworks. Too much silence for an accomplishment at that level!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, he sure looked like he wasn't real enthusiastic.. Plus the comment to Morris was pretty classless... Doesn't have to be apologetic, but at least don't be a sore winner...

Oh well, onward and upward...


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Mabey one of his sponsors specializes in personalities! Very weak! VanDam, Ike and even Tak went absolutely nuts!


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

like most i aint sure how i feel about his reaction. his comment to morris seamed cocky but who knows . maybe it wasnt ment the way it sounded or maybe there was trouble on the water that nobody knows about yet. time will tell the story i am gonna sit back and watch how he acts in the future. it may just take awhile for emotions to come out. he had to have been alittle overwhelmed he won the classic he broke the biggest bag record for a classic


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I don't see how he could be to excited when he knew he had it in the bag the whole time, took it for granted I guess. I gurantee you won't hear much else about him the rest of the tour.


----------



## Spot (Feb 2, 2006)

what was his comment? I missed it the kids were yelling


----------



## XpressDave (Apr 14, 2004)

Lukes reaction to winning the Classic was a big dissapointment for BASS and for fans of the sport. I would imagine the his peers in the sport will be taking him aside in the near future. Why didn't they show Jimmy Johnson, the highest finishing Federation fisher weighing in? He was in 7th place going into the final day and they never even mentioned him that I heard. The followed him ealier in the morning and he had a limit already. That would have been BASS's biggest nightmare for a Federation fisher to win the classic.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

why would it have been a nightmare for a federation fisherman to win? it happened before and the guy is a hero, but he also died the next year


----------



## XpressDave (Apr 14, 2004)

Because BASS lost the Federation to the FLW this year.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

ah, I thought you were speaking in general terms, not specifically this year.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

He could just not be good in front of a big crowd of people. I think too many people look to these guys for a big act. It would be exciting, but maybe he just is shy in front of big crowds. I don't see why it would matter if he jumped around. It makes for good TV, but really if that is the first thing the guys do is make good TV, they shouldn't be "pros" anyway. Seems like that is more the focus anymore. If they put on a good show, they get the sponsors. I know I have never bought anything just because I saw a guy on TV win a tourney and jump around in excitement. The whole TV fishing thing is just for advertising. sell a product.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yeah, i guess winning 500,000 isn't worth showing ANY emotion over. it's not about selling sponsors, it's about being a little human. he just seemed so condescending


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Yeah I know it would be hard, but maybe he was being human......none of us know him, so I don't see why it is for everyone else to decide how anyone should react. I would have prob dropped to my knees and cried like a baby.........but that's me


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

i missed the comment he said what was it. yeah i watched it and he showed no emotion when he won so i was like way to go you just won more money in 3 days then most people make in 3 years(not to mention that fact that he gets to fish in the super bowl of bass fishing and broke a record) and all he could do is look mad about it.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

the comment was somewhere along the lines of..." he (morris) wont be friends for long" after he was asked if they were friends. Morris looked like he was about to whoop his ass.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Yeah, Morris wasn't real happy with the comment... Clausen was pretty condescending... It would be GREAT motivation to go out next time and kick some tail...

Believe me, I'm all for talking smack. Do it all the time, especially when I'm catching em and the other guys aren't, but it's not done in a spiteful way. More of a playful one.   

Because I know that one day, and it has happened, though rarely  , the other guy(s) will get their due and let me have it right back! LOL!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

looked like morris was about to snap. good thing it wasn't a hot head or it might have turned into the WWE


----------

